# EoMagic in EoMonsters



## clairm (Jul 17, 2004)

I know this isn't the right forum to post this question, but I thought I'd give it a try since www.3ednd.com has been down for at least a week. I'm trying to create a new monster using Elements of Monsters which talks about integrating with Elements of Magic. Unfortunately, the examples in EoMonsters don't match up with the revised edition of EoMagic, for example "...a fifth level Mage can use up to 14 Magic Points per day, and can cast spells up to level 3...", I can only guess that it was based on the old version of EoMagic.

My question is, if EoMonsters talks about buying Magic Points at the same cost as Creature Points (which is implied but not very clear), do I need to increase (double?) the number of Magic Points that a Creature Point buys since in the revised edition a fifth level mage can use up to 5 Magic Points in a spell and use 35 Magic Points per day?

What do you think?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 21, 2004)

The attempt for us to align EoMagic with EoMonsters was a failed experiment, sadly.  Lots of complicating factors.  Long story short, I don't have a copy of EoMonsters, so I can't help.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 21, 2004)

I've never seen EoMonsters, either, so I'm not much help.  Sorry!  I see 3ednd.com is still down, but when it comes back, I imagine that'll be your best bet.


----------

